# Standpoint Ltd, Promotions



## Manix (Apr 8, 2008)

This building is called Standpoint Ltd. They are responsible for creating exhibition stands for contracting companies. From the material we found there they have done exhibitions for:
SKF, Rockshocks, Troy Lee Designs, Planit, Heinkle, JCB and many more besides.

Dont really know what to say except, this place was awsome. If you have any specific questions fell free to ask.

So without further a'do...

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

good report the first pic reminds me of aston hall hospitals workshops


----------



## Manix (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

yh these pics were taken after the places got a little trashed.
I told my mate about it who I thought I could trust and he took his mates down there and made a mess.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

Wooooooooh, what a fantastic explore. It's just as if the workers went out to lunch and forgot to come back! 
Ooooh, rolls of coloured paper and all that stuff still left in the stores. Brilliant!


----------



## diluted (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

theres so much stuff there it looks like a live site.


----------



## King Al (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

Nice pics, looks like a great explore​


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

ooooooooh look at all those new chairs and stools just kept in storage. And love those pillars all wrapped up. I have no idea whatsoever what it was used for, but it looks like an excellent explore. 

The stores look pretty well stocked as well. Agree with foxy, it does look like they've gone home at the end of the day and forgot to go back.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*



diluted said:


> theres so much stuff there it looks like a live site.



Just what I was thinking!!!what a waste of materials etc,you would have thought they would have sold it all on if they were closing down.

A real interesting find there guys well done


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

Looks like a brilliant site, still full of potentially exciting info!!! Some great big folders full of paperwork. Cracking stuff


----------



## Manix (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*



JOHNO23 said:


> Just what I was thinking!!!what a waste of materials etc,you would have thought they would have sold it all on if they were closing down.



It reminds me of the Sky Golf Building we got into when they moved, they left boxes and boxes of carbon, titanium, and alluminium golf club handles there. Hundreds of them. All of the other industrial sites I have visited have done the same, all the computer (though quite old) have just bean left in situ.

And the wall of coloured paper..it isnt paper. Its vinyl and my ipression is that that stuff is expensive.
I do think however that either the owners or pikies have been removing stuff. The closet full of building materials is now less full. I believ that my 'friend' is responsible for leaving the door wide open. Im lucky I got the photos when I did.


----------



## Kezza (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

PM me where this place is please? Looks very intersting!!!! Hmmmm troy lee designs as in Motocross stuff??????


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

WoW! what a site. Must've been a good dayout.


----------



## Manix (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*



Kezza said:


> PM me where this place is please? Looks very intersting!!!! Hmmmm troy lee designs as in Motocross stuff??????



Yep however there is no murchandise.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

That looks pretty good! I could lose myself with all that paperwork and stuff lying around!! Nice one.

TnM


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Industrial Building*

Great place, looks like it prob went bust or something as the place hasnt been cleared. The offices look like the people just popped out for lunch!! Nice find


----------



## herts_urbex (Aug 3, 2008)

hehe i renember us 3 finding this place. good pics. renember is he looking are you sure is he lol


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 3, 2008)

> If you have any specific questions fell free to ask.



Yeah, could you nip back and knock me up an exhibition stand for the missus' hat hire company? Cheers.


----------



## thompski (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice stuff there, Manix. Lots of nice stuff lying around


----------



## TK421 (Aug 3, 2008)

That 'Dasterdly and Mutley' is the business!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't know why but I must have missed this thread! The site reminds me of Mythbusters - the TV programme!


----------



## bullmastiff (Aug 3, 2008)

very interesting site and awesome pics
still a expensive piece of sign making equipment in there 
you just know some scrote is gonna steal it or wreck it :icon_evil


----------



## huggles (Aug 10, 2008)

This is right on my doorstep - I thought the area had good security?

Cool find.


----------



## para-steve (Sep 21, 2008)

Manix said:


> This building is called Standpoint Ltd. They are responsible for creating exhibition stands for contracting companies. From the material we found there they have done exhibitions for:
> SKF, Rockshocks, Troy Lee Designs, Planit, Heinkle, JCB and many more besides.
> 
> Dont really know what to say except, this place was awsome. If you have any specific questions fell free to ask.
> ...


manix is that my son T in your last pic yes on the right


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 21, 2008)

para-steve said:


> manix is that my son T in your last pic yes on the right



Can ye not afford to buy him some decent clothes then?

Poor lad.


----------



## para-steve (Sep 22, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Can ye not afford to buy him some decent clothes then?
> 
> Poor lad.


buying them's not the problem if only he'd learn 2 wash them lol.


----------



## rockhopper (Sep 22, 2008)

That big plotter is worth a few quid.


----------

